# a Video with Geena :D



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that was beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you  I'm glad you liked it!  I love making videos, especially now that I have Geena


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful video!!! You and Geena are sooo lucky to have each other in each other's life!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice that is a sweet little pupper


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful video! I love Geena's play bows.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful video!*

Whoever did the video it is a work of art! Love the music, too!

Geena is a gorgeous dog and she and her friends are having a blast!!

When did you get Geena! Congrats on your beautiful Golden Girl!!


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you!!!! I'm glad you liked the video, I made it a month ago. I make a lot of videos, especially with my friends, and now that I have a golden, she will have soooo many :bowl:

I have her since last september. She stayed with her breeder and part of her family since then. The breeder offered her to me in co-ownership so I took her because I wanted a golden for a veeery long time and she's all I ever wanted!  She got used with her new home very fast and she enjoys it a lot!

I wrote about her story here: Wizzdom of Soulcharisma Golden Retriever I hope it's ok I'm putting the link here, you just got me very excited.  
I also go with her to dog shows, that's a passion I have.


A picture with Geena in the snow


----------



## BucNGator11 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, such a pretty dog! I am waiting for my boy to be able to come home... 6 more weeks! I can't wait!


----------



## Nora (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome video! geena looks beautiful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geena*

Geena is a gorgeous girl and SO HAPPY!


----------

